# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  password

## didii

si mund ta bej celularin tim nokia, qe te jete me password , dmth me nga nje pasword te ndryshem fotot, sms,dhe nje pasw per gjith celularin!!! po foldera ne pc me pasword si mund te krijoj? faleminderit

----------


## didii

se besoj qe asnje nuk di te pergjigjet...

----------


## Force-Intruder

S'te marrin seriozisht... s'kane faj... eshte ceshtje intuite.

----------


## didii

ca? mos duhet te jam me "kollare" qe te jam serjoze? aahhahah

----------


## white_snake

Per dosjen ne kompjuter shkarko 7zip falas (http://www.7-zip.org/download.html) edhe mund te vendosesh password per cdo dosje qe ti deshiron.

Per sa i perket telefonit e di qe mund te vesh password per te gjithe telefonin por s'jam ne dijeni te ndonje menyre per et kycur dosj/ funksione te vecanta te telefonit. Per te krijuar password te telefonit referoju manualit te tel ( se s'na ke treguar as c'seri te telefonit nokia ke)

----------


## didii

> Per dosjen ne kompjuter shkarko 7zip falas (http://www.7-zip.org/download.html) edhe mund te vendosesh password per cdo dosje qe ti deshiron.
> 
> Per sa i perket telefonit e di qe mund te vesh password per te gjithe telefonin por s'jam ne dijeni te ndonje menyre per et kycur dosj/ funksione te vecanta te telefonit. Per te krijuar password te telefonit referoju manualit te tel ( se s'na ke treguar as c'seri te telefonit nokia ke)


FLM , PO KUR SKE NET NE SHPI SI I BEHET?  NOKIA 2690

----------


## white_snake

> FLM , PO KUR SKE NET NE SHPI SI I BEHET?  NOKIA 2690


Dokumenti .PDF te tregon se si te sktivizosh 'security code' per cel tend (u mundova te dergoj manualin e plote por ishte mbi masen e lejuar nga FSH).

Me trego cfare OS ke ne PC te dergoj &-zip te pershtashem per OS tend!

----------


## didii

> Dokumenti .PDF te tregon se si te sktivizosh 'security code' per cel tend (u mundova te dergoj manualin e plote por ishte mbi masen e lejuar nga FSH).
> 
> Me trego cfare OS ke ne PC te dergoj &-zip te pershtashem per OS tend!


po ka mundesi me jep per windows 7 dhe vista, spse dua per dy pc , thnx

----------


## white_snake

> po ka mundesi me jep per windows 7 dhe vista, spse dua per dy pc , thnx


32 apo 64 bit?

..studion edhe informatik ti  :perqeshje:

----------


## didii

ahhaha he re se kam dhe pun te tj, se se kam mendjen ketu,  :perqeshje:  64

----------


## white_snake

> ahhaha he re se kam dhe pun te tj, se se kam mendjen ketu,  64


Po pra po!  :perqeshje:

----------


## didii

per koken tende  :perqeshje:

----------


## white_snake

> per koken tende


..mire qe e ndihmon miletin sot, por ta bejne edh ekoken shalqin e bostan, ncncnccn!

----------


## didii

hahaah prap nuk beson  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xubuntu

per komputerin te keshilloj True Crypt

http://www.truecrypt.org/

----------


## Vernadus

Si mund te lidh dy printera ne  nje PC

----------

